# Mosquitos!



## laulah (Mar 30, 2010)

I have never ever faced as many mosquitos in Spain than now! Probably result of the cold and wet winter. Or Barcelona climate which is new for me.

However, I am becoming crazy. Like, really. I can't sleep since they are all over my face and biting me like they had never seen food before. I hear the whimper all the time, even now. Can't understand where they come from since I am definitely not keeping the windows open.

I have used before those things with scent you put to plugs and bought two of them to my studio this week - no effect. They have worked before but now I am apparently dealing with some kind of super mosquitos.

I need HELP. Anything. Should I buy a mosquito net??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think that Spain is probably gonna have a mozzie invasion this year, the conditions are just right - lots of still water laying around. I dont know the answer for keeping them away. I have the same trouble in the summer, altho I havent experienced it this year yet! 

In bed I found a fan helped cos they couldnt fly in the draft, altho it was by know means perfect. I know that mozzies dont like geraniums or lemon, so I have lots of geraniums around my terrace and some citronella candles at the ready. Eating garlic apparently puts them off?Then there are anti mozzie sprays.......

But nothing is 100% from what I've found

Jo xxx


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

jojo said:


> I think that Spain is probably gonna have a mozzie invasion this year, the conditions are just right - lots of still water laying around. I dont know the answer for keeping them away. I have the same trouble in the summer, altho I havent experienced it this year yet!
> 
> In bed I found a fan helped cos they couldnt fly in the draft, altho it was by know means perfect. I know that mozzies dont like geraniums or lemon, so I have lots of geraniums around my terrace and some citronella candles at the ready. Eating garlic apparently puts them off?Then there are anti mozzie sprays.......
> 
> ...


Citronella candles work for some that's for sure, although last year we lit loads and all we seemed to achieve were thousands more of the little mites. I get bitten very badly (nowhere else in the world oddly, just Spain) so I use a spray which really works 100% except that the spray is in Spain not here in UK and I can't recall the name of it. I'll try and find out and post it on here unless somebody else knows.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

thrax said:


> Citronella candles work for some that's for sure, although last year we lit loads and all we seemed to achieve were thousands more of the little mites. I get bitten very badly (nowhere else in the world oddly, just Spain) so I use a spray which really works 100% except that the spray is in Spain not here in UK and* I can't recall the name of it*. I'll try and find out and post it on here unless somebody else knows.


It's not 'Off!' is it? I've found that works well. Just bought the plug in refills, and started taking garlic tablets in anticipation for the onslaught of mozzies. It really is hideous when you are lying there in the dark and can hear them zizzing round your ears. Trouble is, by the time you've heard them its probably too late.

I did buy a solar powered gadget once which you clipped onto your handbag or clothing and it emmited a high pitched noise which was supposed to deter the female mozzies (who are the ones who bite apparently). Complete waste of money. And because it was solar powered, it ran out just when you needed it most!!!:mmph:


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

thrax said:


> Citronella candles work for some that's for sure, although last year we lit loads and all we seemed to achieve were thousands more of the little mites. I get bitten very badly (nowhere else in the world oddly, just Spain) so I use a spray which really works 100% except that the spray is in Spain not here in UK and I can't recall the name of it. I'll try and find out and post it on here unless somebody else knows.


an Avon product called "skin so soft" seems to work as a very effective mozzie repellant and it works against those horrible little black flies


----------



## Irishgirl (Sep 26, 2008)

Mozzies!!! I just hate them and unfortunately they love me!! I havent been bitten yet..(said in a whisper). But I use a product called _Jungle formula_, it is very strong but for me its the only one that works. I bought it in Ireland but im sure you can buy it here in Spain!!
Looking forward to the sunshine.. if it ever comes, but not the mozzies!!!
Hope you find something that works for you!!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

There is a product available called "Autan" it is a mosquito or midge repellant, sprayed on to the skin, works for 8 hours. I used it when fishing in muddy lakes, very good. Try this link

Autan

Hepa


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Irishgirl said:


> Mozzies!!! I just hate them and unfortunately they love me!! I havent been bitten yet..(said in a whisper). But I use a product called _Jungle formula_, it is very strong but for me its the only one that works. I bought it in Ireland but im sure you can buy it here in Spain!!
> Looking forward to the sunshine.. if it ever comes, but not the mozzies!!!
> Hope you find something that works for you!!


Yup, that;s the one I use and it works for me - only spray it on the exposed bit though... and I'm not saying which those bits are...


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Yep had the first onslaught last night! Luckily i don't really get bothered by them except for the ruddy buzzing!!!
The wife though is another story she reacts very badly. She's tried wrist bands, little sticky tabs that you put onthe arm. plug ins, spray etc.... Don't think one on its own works but they certainly seem to work when used together specially the plug ins i find!

D


----------



## ivorra (Sep 24, 2008)

laulah said:


> I have never ever faced as many mosquitos in Spain than now! Probably result of the cold and wet winter. Or Barcelona climate which is new for me.
> 
> However, I am becoming crazy. Like, really. I can't sleep since they are all over my face and biting me like they had never seen food before. I hear the whimper all the time, even now. Can't understand where they come from since I am definitely not keeping the windows open.
> 
> ...


Perhaps it is particular to your location in Barcelona because we have not noticed mosquitoes being a problem in our part of the city so far this spring. Unfortunately, the Tiger mosquito has spread to Barcelona in recent years so there is the possibility of some very nasty bites if you are unlucky enough to have those breeding nearby. In my experience of living for two years in a malarial region of India where being bitten by mossies was more than just a nuisance, the only reliable protection is to use both bed nets and to have insect screens at the doors and windows. Also, when out of the house, especially in the evening, dress in white or light coloured, long sleeved shirts and long trousers and apply mossie repellent to the exposed skin on the wrists, face and neck. Someone else on this strand mentioned the 'Jungle' brand and I have also found it to be effective.


----------

